# UTF-8 und ISO-8859-1-Zeichensatz in einem HTML-Dokument?



## vop (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute

 Ich habe folgendes Problem:
 In einer sehr umfangreichen Datenbank (MySql) befinden sich Texte, die ISO-8859-1 kodiert sind. Nun kommen zukünftig Daten hinzu, die UTF8-kodiert sind. Auf Datenbankseite kann ich zwar die Daten direkt scheiben (ignoriere den verwendeten Zeichensatz), problematisch wird es aber, wenn auf einer Web-Seite sowohl ISO-8859-1 Daten als auch UTF-8 Daten gemeinsam erscheinen sollen (bspw. in einer Liste oder Tabelle).

 Im Thread http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials108027.html&highlight=UTF8
 gab es leider auch keine hinreichende Antwort (ist auch schon älter)

 Hat jemand irgend eine Idee?

 vop


----------



## Gumbo (14. Oktober 2005)

Falls du PHP zur Verarbeitung der Daten verwendest, kannst du die ISO-8859-1-kodierten Zeichenketten mit der utf8_encode()-Funktion in eine UTF-8-kodierte formatieren.


----------



## vop (16. Oktober 2005)

Hmm,

 Schade! Eine Umwandlung ist natürlich möglich, ich benutze zwar kein PHP, aber mit Kylix ist das auch kein Problem.

 Ich hoffte nur, dass eine Konvertierung einfacher möglich sein könnte, halt durch ein einfaches HTML-Tag oder gar durch CSS.

 Nun gut, dann muß ich halt stets eine Konvertierung bei der Anzeige durchführen. Das ist allerdings nicht die schnellste Lösung.
 Die komplette Datenbank zu konvertieren ist aber auch nicht ohne.

 Trotzdem Danke.
 vop


----------

